# King salmon on a 5 wt.



## joeirv (Jun 11, 2010)

I was fishing pinks and seen this guy go by..... Just couldn't resist. Landed him on a 5 wt after chasing him down stream for a few city blocks haha. Definitely made my day.


----------



## kodiak33 (Jan 20, 2007)

Nice.


----------



## BigSteve (Sep 7, 2009)

Man did that fish come outta Huron? It looks like it was starvin. Great catch though, good job.


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

I haven't caught a king over 6# down there yet.


----------



## joeirv (Jun 11, 2010)

Haha, yeah she came out of Huron. It weighed in at 13.8lbs, not huge but more than enough to make me worry about if my 5 wt could handle it. I got lucky that for the majority of when I chased was about 6 to 8 inches of water so she had to work hard to run.


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

I'll take any extra spawn you have/get...for a 6 pack. I'm gonna need a bunch come late fall/early winter. I can't seem to find any decent kings this year. I'm hoping more will be showing up, but I'm skeptical. Never been in such a bind in my life!:lol: I actually lost about 20 spawn bags today....bent over to net a fish and my spawn bottle plopped in the water and went floating downriver.


----------



## joeirv (Jun 11, 2010)

Ouch, that definitely sucks. I'd be more than willing to trade the spawn for a 6 pack lol, but she was empty. Only about 5 or 6 eggs came out when I was holding her for the picture and then when I cleaned it nothing what so ever. I'll be back out in a few days with the 8wt looking to land a few more and if they have any spawn I'll PM you.


----------



## tjays (Nov 5, 2004)

uptracker said:


> I'll take any extra spawn you have/get...for a 6 pack. I'm gonna need a bunch come late fall/early winter. I can't seem to find any decent kings this year. I'm hoping more will be showing up, but I'm skeptical. Never been in such a bind in my life!:lol: I actually lost about 20 spawn bags today....bent over to net a fish and my spawn bottle plopped in the water and went floating downriver.


Try putting a coffee can at the fish cleaning station someone might hook yoou up.


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

Did well today guys, thanks for looking out though. Got three that were pretty much full. I personally don't need to keep anymore fish now though, so I will still take eggs if you ever have extra...6 pack included. Just make sure you bleed them first if you will!!!!!

tjays, I actually went and sat at the fish cleaning station one night for 1-2 hours. 20 boats pulled out and not one had a king...maybe in a week or so though. We can only hope. I heard that the Salmon Slam only registered about 50 fish this year and most came from downriver quite a ways.


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

Some porn for ya (sorry for the crooked hat.....and triple chin):


----------



## joeirv (Jun 11, 2010)

Nice fish. Put mine to shame haha. I'm going back tomorrow see what I can run into. Hopefully a king or two like those. My uncles have been giving me a hard time for catching the skinniest king around.


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

Are you guys serious? You have no idea why that obviously spawned out hen is skinny? 




> Some porn for ya


That first male is a husky fish bro. Weird, our fish in the upper NWLP are nowhere near gravel yet, haven't seen a single loosie. In fact our run has barely even started.


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

A-S,

There's not all that many near gravel up here. I saw maybe 10 fish on gravel today and 3,000,000,000 pinks on gravel. Most of the fish we are hooking are in the holes. Two of the three females I caught today though were loose or getting loose. The other fish was tight. Look at how small the pinks are in there this year...they're all that size:










The pinks up in the Soo are much bigger it seems.


----------



## BigSteve (Sep 7, 2009)

joeirv said:


> Haha, yeah she came out of Huron. It weighed in at 13.8lbs, not huge but more than enough to make me worry about if my 5 wt could handle it. I got lucky that for the majority of when I chased was about 6 to 8 inches of water so she had to work hard to run.


 
Shoot at 13 somethin she better than what we've caught lately.


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

ausable_steelhead said:


> Are you guys serious? You have no idea why that obviously spawned out hen is skinny?


The white tail usually gives it away.


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

You actually put your knife in that...thing...YUCK!


----------



## joeirv (Jun 11, 2010)

A little black and nasty but a lot thicker lol. Got that one today right at dark. On the 5 wt again lol. As for the pinks though check this one out, only good size one I've caught this year.


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

Boy, I sure hope those aren't the only kings coming up this year....I'm getting worried a bit.


----------



## joeirv (Jun 11, 2010)

There was actually 4 on the bed I caught that on and I hooked into another earlier. The first one I hooked was dead as could be I'm glad he ran to the bank and got off. This guy wasn't quite as bad looking as the picture in the dark makes him out to be, but I definitely have not ran into any kings that had as good of color as your three.


----------



## Fishslayer5789 (Mar 1, 2007)

MMMMMMM:corkysm55:corkysm55:corkysm55 Mint condition salmon make my mouth water. But seriously though, fishing for pinks looks like a blast. What do you guys use on rivers like that for pinks? Also, I heard somewhere that the pinks only come into the rivers in large numbers every other year. Its this true? or do they run in large numbers every year? What rivers other than the St. Mary's are good options for fishing for pinks? Feel free to PM me. I fished them in Alaska once with casting squids and it was just one after another.


----------



## redneckman (Dec 7, 2005)

Last year in the St. Mary's I only saw 5 pinks caught all fall. This year I caught that many in an hour. I would say that the every other year run is true.

Redneckman


----------



## ellsworth24 (Mar 1, 2007)

:help:


Fishslayer5789 said:


> MMMMMMM:corkysm55:corkysm55:corkysm55 Mint condition salmon make my mouth water. But seriously though, fishing for pinks looks like a blast. What do you guys use on rivers like that for pinks? Also, I heard somewhere that the pinks only come into the rivers in large numbers every other year. Its this true? or do they run in large numbers every year? What rivers other than the St. Mary's are good options for fishing for pinks? Feel free to PM me. I fished them in Alaska once with casting squids and it was just one after another.


----------



## ellsworth24 (Mar 1, 2007)

What River have you been fishing for the kings?


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

ellsworth24 said:


> What River have you been fishing for the kings?


Unmentionable


----------

